# CFB Chilliwack?



## Rohann (17 May 2006)

Well I'm getting sworn in tomorrow night (CScotts, Res.), and I'm very excited about that. My friend got in a few months ago and I hope to be doing training with him, and the schedule says we're going to Chilliwack on July 3rd. What is the base like? I heard it's used by police so it sounds like it's going to be pretty nice.

-Rohann


----------



## burning_arc (26 May 2006)

Im going there too on BMQ and for SQ. I've heard the BMQ date was pushed back a day though to July 4th instead of July 3rd. Last time I was there was to get issued my uniform and I did eat in the mess while there, and all I can say is wow. The food was great and there was tons of it too.


----------



## Rohann (31 May 2006)

Looking forward to it! I'm really glad I'm not going to Wainwright. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I hear this base is used by policen at times, so it should be pretty nice.

-Rohann


----------



## defenderx (27 Jun 2006)

Hey just wondering who else has there bmq and sq starting on july 3rd? Hope to see some of you there. One question though, the paperwork map wasnt very clear and my regiment is making us get out to chilliwack base ourselves. Does anyone know were exactly we are to meet up and check in? I know its near the RCMP area but just not wear exactly...


----------



## HollywoodHitman (29 Jun 2006)

LOOK FOR THE SIGNS!!! 

Keep all receipts for traveling and do exactly as you are told when you get there. Best of luck.


----------



## Rohann (5 Jul 2006)

Well I just got back from Chilliwack BMQ yesterday :. It turns out me and 5 other guys weren't supposed to be on course because we weren't loaded for it...We sat in one of the common rooms for 10 hours, and ended up sleeping there until the next day where we stood around again, and then were told what was going to happen. Ended up that 3 of the guys stayed on course because they were on the waiting list, but apparently the rest of us weren't even, so we got sent back home. What a waste of two days! Two thumbs up for the army system :! That having been said however, the Warrant Officer and Sergeant Major did quite a bit to try and get us on course, and I'm thankful for that. Another warrant is working on getting us three on a different course for this summer, so I have no idea when and where I'm going. Could be Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta...who knows. Probably on quite short notice too, as most summer courses have started already.

-Rohann


----------



## HollywoodHitman (6 Jul 2006)

Welcome to the army son.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jul 2006)

Rohann said:
			
		

> Two thumbs up for the army system :!



Course loading is a tightly controlled system.  You shouldn't have been sent to Chilliwack unless your spot on the course was confirmed.

It is possible someone was playing the odds and hoping you'd be the one standing there ready to fill in a "no show" vacancy.  Or, possibly, they were simply hoping you'd be retained and trained anyway.  Neither should be done, since the unit ends up paying the travel costs, and not the summer training program budget.  But it does happen; it was a high-risk gamble that just might have seen you on course.

You can either be happy that your unit tried.  Or you can grumble that it didn't work out and you're being screwed over; and next time they can leave you sitting on your ruck until there's an assured spot, even if you later hear that a course you wanted was under-loaded and they couldn't get you there in time to fill a new vacancy.  Your unit gambled, probably based on past experience with no-show rates; they didn't play strictly by the rules, and this time it didn't work out

I suppose your alternative was to spend the weekend here complaining that you have no idea if they are even trying to get you a course this summer.  And if nothing else, you did get paid for doing nothing this weekend, didn't you?


----------



## Rohann (9 Jul 2006)

I have no idea if I got paid, I don't think my account is set up yet...
I know that things happen, but it's the fact that there were SIX of us, all from the same unit, who weren't supposed to be on course. Two guys were on the waiting list, but the rest of us weren't even on the loadout sheet. I could understand if it was just me, and I'd appreciate the effort they put in for trying, but there were 6 of us who were confirmed that we were on course.
The upside is, however, that I get to work for the time being at the base (storage and whatnot), which recruits don't normally get to do in the summer.

-Rohann


----------



## paracowboy (9 Jul 2006)

Rohann said:
			
		

> I know that things happen, but it's the fact that there were SIX of us, all from the same unit, who weren't supposed to be on course. Two guys were on the waiting list, but the rest of us weren't even on the loadout sheet.


tells me somebody didn't do their job too well. As Michael O'Leary said, course-loading is very tightly controlled, and you shouldn't have been sent. Hopefully, whoever is rsponsible will receive suitable attantion from his/her superiors. They've cost your unit quite a pretty penny.



> The upside is, however, that I get to work for the time being at the base (storage and whatnot), which recruits don't normally get to do in the summer.


take full advantage of this opportunity to learn. You'll get a chance to see what the CF is really like, before you've completed your training.


----------



## Rohann (10 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> take full advantage of this opportunity to learn. You'll get a chance to see what the CF is really like, before you've completed your training.


Definately. I'm getting to know a few Sgt.'s and a MCpl. pretty well, and I'm starting to figure out how things go at the base there.

-Rohann


----------

